# Bodywork Paint Name?



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a small area on my bonnet, probably caused by loose chippings, that I would like to patch, not rusty but paint peeled off. I have a quote for the whole bonnet to be resprayed which is not necessary (costalot). I have a swift Maquis Lifestyle Fiat Ducato 2004 in white, but I have been told that there are many 'whites'. Does anyone know the number for the white spray paint for this year and make?
Last posting was for my bumper (now fixed) . Get one thing sorted and along pops another problem!

Thanks


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The paint code will be somewhere on the van, mine is on a plate under the bonnet. 

It is unlikely that even with the code you will be able to do a touch up which will not stick out like a sore thumb as your van will have faded and paint made up from codes is seldom a perfect match. Spraying part of a panel and blending it in is very difficult, even for a professional. That will be why you were quoted for the whole bonnet. Even if all of it is very slightly different that should not be obvious to an untrained eye, Alan.


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks. May go for the whole bonnet but will try to get more quotes as I only tried one place.


----------



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

Have you tried any of the "chip repair" outlets. I believe there is a franchise mark that does gravel damage repairs and suchlike. Try this site http://www.chipsaway.co.uk/
Bill


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I bought Fiat 249 white from this place on ebay for my vans.

2001 Citroen Relay and 2006 Fiat Ducato both had the same sticker

Ebay Paint place

In order to do some touching up on the Relay last weekend I sprayed some paint into a lid and used a small paint brush.

The colour looks fine, well good enough to hopefully get it sold this weekend.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Repairing chips with a brush is fine and the exact colour is not a big issue, however the OP says a small area, Alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

having the whole bonnet is really the best option for a decent result. but what you pay for is what you get mainly.

cabby


----------



## bigbus (May 1, 2005)

We had a 2001 Autotrail and that was FIAT White 249 acrylic from Halfords in a spray can, by Hycote. Just used the same can to touch up my son's new FIAT 500 and it was a perfect match. Fiat white is all the same I reckon.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Bigbus said "Fiat white is all the same I reckon."

Bigbus that sort of comment is not helpful and could lead someone lacking knowledge into making a costly mistake. There are many Fiat whites, Alan.


----------



## djjsss (Jan 13, 2010)

Not only are there many whites , each colour can have different shades. As said before the only way to get a nice looking job is to spray the whole panel especially when its on such a prominent part of the vehicle. I sell touch up sprays for cars but would never use them unless it was an old shed.


----------



## bigbus (May 1, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Bigbus said "Fiat white is all the same I reckon."
> 
> Bigbus that sort of comment is not helpful and could lead someone lacking knowledge into making a costly mistake. There are many Fiat whites, Alan.


My apologies Alan, I should not have used such a throwaway comment. I consider myself duly reprimanded


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

At one time i had a Ford and there were eleven whites to choose from!.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Our 2005 model is Fiat 249 from halfords.

I actually used it to paint the odd stone chip on last citroen dispach.
prior to selling
The 5 year old citroen had a better shine on the whole van after 150k than the 5 year old ducato on mh with 15k at 5 years old.

dave p


----------

